#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [書籍] [書本介紹]獅子男孩

## 狐狸

.
[獅子男孩]這本書我在高中的時候就已經看過了~

聽說一共有三集...我看的時候中文版只有第一集...

剛剛在查網路的時候發現有第二集了~ :P 


故事敘述著一對科學家被某藥廠集團集團給抓走了..

他們的唯一兒子有著特殊的能力~就是聽的懂貓.獅子(大貓)的語言~並且能溝通~

他獨自一人聽著街頭貓咪的情報不斷著找他的父母~

在路程上面搭上了世界巡迴馬戲團的船~~便在船上住了下來..

在船上遇到了一群馬戲團的獅子~~最後幫助獅子們逃離了馬戲團~~

故事十分刺激~一個男孩和一群獅子的活動描寫的十分的棒~


只有看到第一集故事還沒有結束~

今天又發現第二集了^^~~~~~~~~

據說還有一個十分知名的導演要把他拍成電影唷^^

-----------------------網路介紹-------------------------

《獅子男孩》的作者Zizou Corder是一對母女（女兒還是青少年）的筆名，她們合力完成的這套系列小說共有三冊，第一冊於2004年1月出版。書中涵蓋的地理位置十分廣泛，從倫敦到巴黎，再到威尼斯及非洲，內容豐富精彩，甫上市即被喻為哈利波特系列最強勁的對手。

-----------------------第二集介紹------------------------

http://www.books.com.tw/exep/prod/bo...tem=0010306782

精通貓科語言的小男孩恰里．阿善提，帶著馬戲團的六隻獅子和一隻來自古遠怪獸，在鮑利斯國王的庇護下進入義大利威尼斯，開始踏上另一段尋找失蹤爸媽的旅程。在逐漸淹沒於水上的城市哩，擁有雙翼的獅子、體型碩大的劍齒怪獸、氣喘、過敏基貓塞格、大企業、被綁架的爸媽、總督府等等秘密就像城市中被剝蝕的建築物，一層一層逐漸剝開。所有的迷團最後也在威尼斯的水上匯集，帶著恰里、獅子、貓、恰里的爸媽和追獵者前往非洲－－獅子的故鄉，邁向更驚險的奇蹟之旅。

　　在這部穿越時空的未來小說中，作者母女延續《獅子男孩》第一集的故事情節，除了表達她們對市場經濟、環境污染議題的看法外，在二部曲中〕，更透過威尼斯守護神馬可的獅子像，貫穿恰里和獅子之間的關係。也藉由這座逐漸凋零的城市，對複製生命、腐化的政容、貪婪的人心、流離失所的人類……進行一廠過去與未來交錯的省思。

----------


## SHIBA INU

恩~看狐狸的介紹引起我的興趣，到書局找找翻翻看!!

----------


## lion

wow~我要獅子!!!! 在那裡呀? 就在那尼亞阿....
感謝福狸呀~越來越猛

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

阿哈哈哈哈~
終於在書店找到了!!
其實是自己本來尋找了一下(三分鐘熱度)
結果.....竟然是我爸找到了.....(我沒跟他講)
看了一半.........很好看!^___^
前面的水彩畫很讚!
另外附上兩幅書中的圖(不知行不行)
會不會侵犯到著作權之類的問題?
如果不行的話.........
那我就收回唷~

----------

